# Big Muskie at leesville



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Caught on a Zebco 202. Haha. What a fun weekend. 
47 3/4"


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Poor kid, he's ruined for life. Healthy looking fish. Congrats to the kid.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Going to need bigger allowance for tackle. NICE FISH!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The kid has me beat. Congrats to him.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is awesome,I love to see kids fishing and enjoying the outdoors, rather than sitting in front of the television or p.c. What a bonus it is to catch a monster musky congratulations!!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

That fish is almost as big as he is. I think at his age my biggest was prolly a 2-3 lb catfish. We'd ride our bikes down to the Ohio River with our Zebco 33's and 20 lb test. We'd use big nuts from a nut and bolt setup for sinkers. The current was swift.
I hope that kid gets....hooked for life like we did!


----------

